
Commonalities between the Flynn effect and IQ gains via retesting [pdf] - gruseom
http://elijahlarmstrong.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/1-s2-0-s1041608013001556-main.pdf
======
tokenadult
Woodley seems to be gaining a reputation among other intelligence researchers
as some kind of nut, which is perhaps why the journal of publication of this
article is such a low-impact journal, and not one of the major journals that
would be expected to publish a strong article on this topic. I'll look forward
to seeing what other intelligence researchers say about this preliminary
claim, which seems to provide a contrary-to-fact answer to questions that have
been asked and answered for years about the Flynn effect.

